# Will my breasts ever go back to normal?



## zerby (Mar 28, 2004)

My breasts were big to begin with and starting at about my third month of bregnancy they got HUGE. OK, made it through engorgement, and teeth, and drive by nursings. Now Kelsey is 15 months, and still nursing at nap and overnights. My question is will my breasts ever get smaller? I thought they would go down when she started to eat more solids, but they didn't. I might go crazy if I have to find H cup regular bras. What are your experience with this?


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I put on a Med tank top last night...and it fit!







After 4+ years of being pg and nursing, I'm back to MEMEME!

So, yes. May take awhile, but







.


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

My dd is 30 months old and nursing a few times a day and mine are almost as small as before pregnancy. Yep, they go down.


----------



## nimamom (Mar 15, 2002)

For some reason, my breast shrank after the first year of nursing! I went from a D cup to a C cup, and I nursed my DD for 4 years! She has only been weaned recently, and I think my breasts are slowly going back to being about the same size as they were before... we'll see!


----------



## Lexymama (Mar 14, 2004)

My DD is 2 1/2 and my breasts are back to their original size. Yay!! It will happen.


----------



## Cajunmomma (Nov 21, 2001)

Is this your first little one? After my first, my breasts went from a C cup to a EE. But eventually they "unswole". And the enlargement never happened again. I'm now nursing #4, and I'm down to a B.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I stayed a small B throughout my pg, they didn't change a bit. I bought my first nursing bra the day before my induction. By the end of the first week I was a C. By the end of the month I was D-DD. After 2 yrs of nursing I went to a steady D. Now at 4yrs I'm a C, most of the time. My complaint is over perkiness. We're still nursing 2x/day so I still wonder where they'll end up, hopefully not my knees.


----------



## fuschiamom (Aug 12, 2004)

i started a c. then up to a d-dd bfing the first. but after 3 years was down to a b. the same thing happened with number two. but now past 3 years of bfing and a b is sometimes too big. mainly i think its the sagginess factor. my older boy asked me when he was about 5 "why are your mimis so flat?" he punctuated the question with a nice loud clap. i can still hear it - 7 years later


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

It's a totally individual thing!

I remember being told by a friend's mom that her breasts went down a size after weaning each child....so I expected that (actually was looking forward to it) However, I ended up UP a size after each of my older children weaned. So it's really hard to say for sure. For one thing my ribs really expanded with being pregnant and never went all the way down no matter how thin I got. But of course that's not the breasts specifically.

You can however be pretty sure that they will never be exactly the same as they were before getting pregnant.


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

i went from a 34C pre-pg and i'm now still nursing my 1yr old and a couple wks ago was measured and am at a 34B







but i have a bra from pre pg that seems like it fits fine.


----------



## PurpleBasil (Jan 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fuschiamom*
my older boy asked me when he was about 5 "why are your mimis so flat?" he punctuated the question with a nice loud clap. i can still hear it - 7 years later


----------



## alison77 (May 26, 2004)

now how about size differences? i'm bf-ing still, and my left breast feels twice the size of my right. the other day i tried on a bathing suit in a store, looked in the mirror and said, wow, one of my breasts is not in the shelf bra. so i reached inside to put it there and lo and behold, no shelf bra!!! my breast that produces more milk is the larger one, so it makes sense, but i still am looking for reassurance that i might go back to being even looking . . . . anyone?


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

My breasts stayed larger (than pre-baby) after dd weaned. I was fairly small before, and they got really big the first few years. Now they are still fuller and don't sag at all like I thought they would after 7 years of breastfeeding.

alison77, yes they should even out, though everybody is different. My dd preferred the right side so I was always off-balance too. The last couple of years she only nursed on the right side. After her weaning, I am now even.


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Mother Sunshine, you made my day! Mine are still small (but slightly larger than pre-pg) and perky as we're approaching the 5-year mark. I'm holding out hope now that I've heard your story







:


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

:LOL There is hope for perkiness!


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

I am very fortunate to still have a B cup after two years of nursing. After my kids turned a week old I go up to a D and that goes to a C by month 6 which turns into a B by the first birthday. I also lost a MONDO amount of weight each time which would account for such a difference.

When I wean I will be an A cup. I use to always want very large maternal breasts until I started hanging around this place and heard all the horrors of being large breasted.


----------

